# 02/26 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Omega/PAC Ironman, Mox/Jericho Weigh-in



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Would be surprised if Kenny/PAC main events over the weigh-in (or anything that's actually relevant to the PPV), so can see it opening the show. Plus there will probably be some stuff with Bucks/Hangman that happens during the match. Kenny's the one with a match on the PPV so would expect he wins but it should be good. Can see them announcing a womens title match for the PPV too, that or something involving Baker since she's been a big focus but can't see her being Nyla's first challenger.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Kenny and Pac should be awesome; it will be interesting to see where they go with Pac after it's over.

It's to the point where Marko Stunt in a match legitimately worries me. I can see Darby interfering and costing Sammy the match for his team, causing Stunt to roll him up for the pin; I really hope I'm wrong about this.

SCU vs. Dark Order should end up confirmed for Revolution as well.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Decent card. 

PAC/Omega is going to be fucking great. Got to have PAC win, even if its Hangman costing Omega a pin fall somewhere by accident. 

The weigh in should be all sorts of pro wrestling fun. 

B&B need a dominant win. 

Interesting to see how they go with MJF too.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MJF said:


> Decent card.
> 
> PAC/Omega is going to be fucking great. Got to have PAC win, even if its Hangman costing Omega a pin fall somewhere by accident.
> 
> ...


They need to have him and Cody in the same ring having a fiery exchange of words, probably with MJF coming out with one last ditch effort to have Cody lay a hand on him.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wheres our Revolution thead?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

PAC/Omega should be a great match. Hopefully we get a face to face promo between Cody and MJF. 

I'm also expecting Dark Order/SCU and Nyla/Swolle/Statlander to be announced for Revolution.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm looking forward to it.

Its refreshing to have wrestling content I actually look forward to each week.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Cant see anything other than Omega/PAC opening the full show (no ringwalks - both already in the ring, no AEW opening tv credits AGAIN) and the full match will go uninterrupted with no adverts

PAC must win


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It’s either a draw or an Omega win. Pac picking up the W does nothing for any story.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

PAC should get DQ’d for one of the falls, like he refuses to break a hold on Omega and it gives Kenny a 1 fall advantage. Protects PAC as he transitions to his next feud and gives Omega the needed “win” but still not resolving the rivalry between PAC and himself.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

No, save the DQ for something meaningful. It’s way too WWE to just end things on a DQ.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

They should play this on Dynamite, instead of having one of the tag matches go 15-20 mins have it go 5-10 mins and show this and build more anticipation to the PPV. This was really good and gets me hyped even more.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

BBB need the win, Chucky T can afford to take the pin.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> No, save the DQ for something meaningful. It’s way too WWE to just end things on a DQ.


You know, you’re right. I forgot we haven’t had one yet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There's been several Dynamites with okay looking cards that end up being fucking good. So ill give this one a chance. Its the last before the PPV so it has to be a big deal.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Omega vs. PAC feud has limped along for 3 months to the point where I have not cared for the feud at all.

But if there are any 2 guys who can make the most of a bad build it’s Omega and PAC. I wonder if there will be any commercials.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

Tnt always gives them 20-30 minutes in the opening segment to not have any commercials so I wonder if aew could get the same lenacy for the main event. 

Just front load the commercials so you meet the obligation by the time the main event hits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> They should play this on Dynamite, instead of having one of the tag matches go 15-20 mins have it go 5-10 mins and show this and build more anticipation to the PPV. This was really good and gets me hyped even more.


This will likely be on the Countdown show they teased at the very end of the video. It will be after Dynamite. 

Before?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

bdon said:


> It’s either a draw or an Omega win. Pac picking up the W does nothing for any story.


It builds him up to be Moxley's 1st or 2nd title defense.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

captainzombie said:


> BBB need the win, Chucky T can afford to take the pin.


I think BBB are a jobber team and Best Friends will take this one


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> It builds him up to be Moxley's 1st or 2nd title defense.


So you kill Omega’s momentum, which has clearly been the story they’ve been telling, just to feed Pac to Moxley in a rematch of a match that was just “ok”?

No.

Omega wins decisively with the OWA, or this is a draw. There is absolutely no other way to intelligently book this match, especially in light of Kenny winning with a roll up last time they faced each other.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Geeee said:


> I think BBB are a jobber team and Best Friends will take this one


It really depends on what they want to do, if they are trying to make the Best Friends look credible enough for a title shot they should get the win, if they want to build up BBB's credibility as hired guns they should get the win.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

bdon said:


> So you kill Omega’s momentum, which has clearly been the story they’ve been telling, just to feed Pac to Moxley in a rematch of a match that was just “ok”?
> 
> No.
> 
> Omega wins decisively with the OWA, or this is a draw. There is absolutely no other way to intelligently book this match, especially in light of Kenny winning with a roll up last time they faced each other.


You need to build up some heels. After Jericho loses, I can see him leaving for a bit, but even if he doesn't, you can't keep him in the title scene forever. You'll need new challengers for the new champ. The only other established main event heel is MJF, but they won't do Moxley vs MJF this soon. Ideally, MJF will be the guy who takes the title off of Moxley at some point.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEWMoxley said:


> You need to build up some heels. After Jericho loses, I can see him leaving for a bit, but even if he doesn't, you can't keep him in the title scene forever. You'll need new challengers for the new champ. The only other established main event heel is MJF, but they won't do Moxley vs MJF this soon. Ideally, MJF will be the guy who takes the title off of Moxley at some point.


Yeah I'm leaning towards a PAC win, with some development of the Page/Omega story.

Moxley and PAC fought to a time limit draw last time, so it makes sense for PAC to turn his focus to Moxley


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kenny's been put through the ringer this month with 2 big title defenses and now this match with PAC while PAC hasn't wrestled as much. Plus, if you watched BTE yesterday, Kenny's talking about how he really hasn't been able to train like he usually does because he's rehabbing injuries.

I don't know, feels like they're setting up reasons that Omega will lose. Feels more like a PAC win or a draw than a Kenny win.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Is it bad I want to see _both_ Omega & Pac win?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Yeah I'm leaning towards a PAC win, with some development of the Page/Omega story.
> 
> Moxley and PAC fought to a time limit draw last time, so it makes sense for PAC to turn his focus to Moxley


Yep remember it's Iron Man match and will have few different pinfalls. I'm guessing it will be tied and Pac will be trying to cheat. With Young Bucks and Page coming out. With them arguing and cost Omega the pinfall.


That way you build up Pac for potential tv feud with Moxley over the title. Or maybe build up Pac for potential Cody feud at Double or Nothing. While Omega/Page will probably keep taging together for another month or so. Before they break up and feud.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i think Omega's losing this. Normally I say screw it, if we dont have anything for PAC lets just keep the momentum going, but i think the story of Omega losing is fine and holds water. He's a TAG champion right now. Him losing doesn't hurt him as a tag champ. He's not going to be going for the main title in the next few months.

PAC definitely feels like an after thought right now


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

weigh in lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> weigh in lol.


You think we're gonna get actual weights? I bet Jericho is pushing 250 LOL


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> So you kill Omega’s momentum, which has clearly been the story they’ve been telling, just to feed Pac to Moxley in a rematch of a match that was just “ok”?
> 
> No.
> 
> Omega wins decisively with the OWA, or this is a draw. There is absolutely no other way to intelligently book this match, especially in light of Kenny winning with a roll up last time they faced each other.


I don't think Omega/Page break up is happening at Revolution. I'm guessing Page/Young Bucks arguing cost Kenny the final fall of the match. That way Pac does tv title feud with Moxley or maybe ends up feuding with Cody for Double Or Nothing. 


Considering I think Win or Lose at Revolution. I think Page/Omega still team together for another month or so. Either before they get tag titles back or lose them. Then Omega/Page feud and go onto match at Double or Nothing as two baby faces like Moxley/Omega did.


So given the story line and you can use Pac to build up to go onto other things. While Omega still protected in defeat and advances the storyline more. I think Omega pins him clean with finisher for one of the pins tho. With both guys looking good and last fall due to storyline.


Pac had wanted to revenge for all of his loses in AEW so far. If he beats Omega here. It's logical he will go after Moxley next. So makes more sense for Pac to win this. Since the win doesn't do anything for Omega next storyline. Since he will still be tagging with Page and we know it's gonna lead to a match between them at some point. So what does a win do for Omega. It Doesn't build him up for another feud or potential title match. 


Since it appears he's doing tag stuff and then feuding with Page. While Pac winning does something for him. Especially if Moxley champ. Now if Moxley champ I don't think him vs Pac is Double or Nothing main event or anything. But they could feud for a month or so. With setting up big title match for big New Jersey show on March 25th. Then Moxley could start up his Double or Nothing title feud with Jericho or MJF.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, Omega takes two L’s in the same week? Haha.

No. It’s either Omega winning clean or a draw, because we know the Bucks are winning at Revolution.



Geeee said:


> Yeah I'm leaning towards a PAC win, with some development of the Page/Omega story.
> 
> Moxley and PAC fought to a time limit draw last time, so it makes sense for PAC to turn his focus to Moxley


Except that isn’t what happened. Pac literally just lost clean to Moxley on the Jericho Cruise.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Except that isn’t what happened. Pac literally just lost clean to Moxley on the Jericho Cruise.


That was way back on January 22nd. Plus that's what Pac does. He lost to Page at Full Gear. Then he wanted another match. He lost to Omega on 11/27 Dynamite and wanted another match since. Once he's finished with Omega it makes sense he would want revenge on Moxley for the loss.



bdon said:


> So, Omega takes two L’s in the same week? Haha.
> 
> No. It’s either Omega winning clean or a draw, because we know the Bucks are winning at Revolution.


Why does Omega have to take pin Saturday? Also who said Bucks are winning here for sure? Some think they might do Match Beyond with Rhodes/Bucks vs Inner Circle at Double or Nothing if Jericho drops the title. If that happens it makes sense for Page/Omega to drop the titles to someone else later on.


There are 12 Dynamites between Revolution and Double or Nothing. Don't be surprised to see Omega/Page team dragged out another month before the break up. If Omega/Page are still taking and plan is for them to wrestle each other at Double or Nothing. Then it makes more sense for Pac to win to face Moxley or Cody next.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

bdon said:


> Except that isn’t what happened. Pac literally just lost clean to Moxley on the Jericho Cruise.


Lost clean to someone with one eye. That hurts PAC even more IMO


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It makes absolutely no sense for Pac to go over here. Omega wins, or it is a draw.

Pac hasn’t had any momentum. Hasn’t been used much of late. Literally lost 4 weeks ago to freshly One-Eyed Moxley after losing to Omega by rollup.

And you want to kill the Omega momentum that would make losing the tag titles more special, just to give Pac a meaningless fucking win 3 days before the PPV!?

I hope and pray they show more booking intelligence than some of y’all.



imthegame19 said:


> That was way back on January 22nd. Plus that's what Pac does. He lost to Page at Full Gear. Then he wanted another match. He lost to Omega on 11/27 Dynamite and wanted another match since. Once he's finished with Omega it makes sense he would want revenge on Moxley for the loss.


Way back 5 Wednesday’s ago? Really!?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> It makes absolutely no sense for Pac to go over here. Omega wins, or it is a draw.



One guy is tag team champion and could easily retain titles on Saturday. The other guy is the top singles heel after Jericho/MJF. Who could easily feud with and has history with the next potential baby face champion. Which seems like a good tv feud over the next month or so. When you look at it this way. It makes perfect sense and gets Pac strong again. While Omega in a tag and doesn't have momentum as singles to hurt. Especially if it's just going to lead to a match with Page anyways.


Yes if Pac wins then Jericho retains at Double or Nothing and Page/Omega break up at Revolution. Then yes going that route wouldn't make sense. But a guy who's currently in a tag team. Should lose to a guy who might be feuding for the title in a week or so. If it wasn't your guy in Omega. Who you are eager for his redemption story to start. I think you would see things more clearly. 



bdon said:


> Way back 5 Wednesday’s ago? Really!?


Yes but time they would actually wrestle again. Would be over two months between matches.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

No, Pac has had more than enough strong wins. He does not belong in some TV feud for the title. Throw MJF out there, and it makes sense. Not Pac who hasn’t done shit of note in 2020 and is a real ratings buzzkill.

You’ll see on Wednesday: Omega goes over clean, or it is a draw to further the Pac/Omega storyline in a future match for #1 contender vs a Moxley.

Y’all acting like it isn’t feasible for Moxley to randomly show up out the blue and take off Page or Cody or Darby or Dustin’s head tomorrow with all the heel and babyface talk.

Moxley ain’t exactly a babyface here, fellas. Such things as ambiguity.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Y’all acting like it isn’t feasible for Moxley to randomly show up out the blue and take off Page or Cody or Darby or Dustin’s head tomorrow with all the heel and babyface talk.
> 
> Moxley ain’t exactly a babyface here, fellas. Such things as ambiguity.


He's very over baby face it makes no sense to turn him now. Especially after they teased heel turn to join Inner Circle. Yes his character has shades of grey but that's what people like about him. 


Whole storyline with vs Inner Circle is stacking odds against him. With injuries, having to wrestle whole Inner Circle almost and Jericho hired gun in Cobb. If he wins at Revolution hes likely gonna have to overcome odds or outsmart Inner Circle again. You don't put him in that baby face position and turn him heel out of nowhere. That's Russo WCW booking.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It isn’t “turning him heel”. It is him doing exactly what he’s said he planned on doing: running through AEW.

You really need to learn to accept there is going to be ambiguity in AEW, that there are going to be tweeners in AEW. Pac isn’t even a fucking heel. He’s a Bastard, sure, but he is far from a heel. Just like Moxley isn’t a babyface, hence him slapping these fucking 35 year old losers’ hands away that try to give him a five or touch him on the way to the ring.

The smart plan is to introduce some bigger guys. Throw a Hager at Moxley next. Maybe then you can have a Wardlow and Moxley match. Jeff Cobb agrees to the contract that AEW has since offered allowing him allowing him to work NJPW, and he gets a few matches with Mox.

There is plenty of other ways to work this angle than killing Omega’s momentum by having him lose to a guy who isn’t doing shit in 2020 and ia generally a massive ratings turnoff.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> It isn’t “turning him heel”. It is him doing exactly what he’s said he planned on doing: running through AEW.
> 
> You really need to learn to accept there is going to be ambiguity in AEW, that there are going to be tweeners in AEW. Pac isn’t even a fucking heel. He’s a Bastard, sure, but he is far from a heel. Just like Moxley isn’t a babyface, hence him slapping these fucking 35 year old losers’ hands away that try to give him a five or touch him on the way to the ring.
> 
> ...


Hasn't Pac won more singles matches then Omega in 2020. I don't see how Omega in a tag team with Page gives him any momentum to lose. Especially since what Page is doing is the talk of their team not Omega. I think that's why everyone is ok with him losing with fuckery between Page and Bucks.


I understand AEW wants their characters to have more edge to them and not every feud is face vs heel. We seen face vs face with Moxley/Omega, Cody/Dustin and are gonna get Omega/Page probably at Double or Nothing. But it's clear who faces and heels are. Moxley is edgy but he would never go to far that would get him booed. For example Omega feud when Pac jumped him and Moxley didn't join in and looked him off.


I would like to see Hager/Moxley match. But unless Jericho is taken off tv. It doesn't make sense that he would be ok with Hager going for his title. If Jericho doing something else and distracted for a few weeks. While Moxley feuds with someone else.


That makes more sense and if Moxley is champion. He's on top of the mountain and people will challenge him. So hes not going to attack people. Pac seems like a perfect one month tv feud. Especially since Pac could lose. When you might not want a Archer or Brodie Lee to lose yet. Or Cobb(if he signs) or Wardlow to lose again already.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Lost clean to someone with one eye. That hurts PAC even more IMO


Maybe us marks care about the whole 1-eye thing but I guarantee the casual fan isn't caring..

1 eye'd wrestlers seems to be the trend in AEW lately


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MOXL3Y said:


> Maybe us marks care about the whole 1-eye thing but I guarantee the casual fan isn't caring..
> 
> 1 eye'd wrestlers seems to be the trend in AEW lately


Yes what if he beats Jericho with one eye? That said I hope we find out eye is healed this week or before match at Revolution.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You really need to focus more on the story within the story, @imthegame19 .

But I’ll let you guys continue fantasy booking Pac into this main event guy that he isn’t, and we’ll see what story they tell tomorrow.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe (Apr 3, 2016)

I’m leaving Wichita, Kansas tonight to head to Kansas City! My first AEW show. Haven’t been to a wrestling show since 2005 when WWE came to Wichita with Eddie (RIP) and Taker. I’m looking forward most to singing along to Judas for the Jericho and Moxley weigh in with all the other AEW fans. I’m super pumped! AEW has brought me back into the wrestling I grew up loving the the 90s and early 2000s.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> You really need to focus more on the story within the story, @imthegame19 .
> 
> But I’ll let you guys continue fantasy booking Pac into this main event guy that he isn’t, and we’ll see what story they tell tomorrow.


I think it's more you wanting to be more there and it a start of some Omega redemption story then what is actually there. When this thing could he all about Page and Omega helping him to get over now and then puts him over at Double or Nothing. 


Keep in mind you trying to find more in them tagging is you as well doing fantasy booking. I think at some point they will start Omega redemption angle. But I don't think they are near starting it yet. I think this is more of him taking a step back and get over other talent. Then a redemption story here. Which is why I think Omega loses here and then to Page before they focus on him. But I guess we will see.


All I'm saying is if Pac wins tomorrow don't freak out yet. Because like we all been saying it points to Moxley/Pac mini title feud. But like i said before. If Jericho retains and Omega/Page break up already at Revolution and Omega loses Wednesday. Then I will agree it makes no sense. Other wise it makes perfect sense. Even if you don't like it cuz your guy loses again.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> I’m leaving Wichita, Kansas tonight to head to Kansas City! My first AEW show. Haven’t been to a wrestling show since 2005 when WWE came to Wichita with Eddie (RIP) and Taker. I’m looking forward most to singing along to Judas for the Jericho and Moxley weigh in with all the other AEW fans. I’m super pumped! AEW has brought me back into the wrestling I grew up loving the the 90s and early 2000s.


Enjoy! I'm going to Revolution on Saturday myself. It will be my first wrestling show since 2004. After I would go to WWE, ECW and even WCW shows in 98-00 a decent amount. After Monday Night Wars ended I only went to one Raw on 02 and 04. I'm hoping to see a Moxley title win live. 



But prepared to be disappointed. Part of me wonders if they will put title on Moxley. With having to deal with hassle of him being their champ and wrestling outside the company. I know Jericho does it too but not nearly as much. That said the story line points to Moxley winning here and I dunno where they would go next with Jericho. So I guess we will see what happens. Maybe Moxley will only be champ for a few months if it becomes a hassle. Either way I'm pumped Revolution has a great card IMO.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe (Apr 3, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Enjoy! I'm going to Revolution on Saturday myself. It will be my first wrestling show since 2004. After I would go to WWE, ECW and even WCW shows in 98-00 a decent amount. After Monday Night Wars ended I only went to one Raw on 02 and 04. I'm hoping to see a Moxley title win live.
> 
> 
> 
> But prepared to be disappointed. Part of me wonders if they will put title on Moxley. With having to deal with hassle of him being their champ and wrestling outside the company. I know Jericho does it too but not nearly as much. That said the story line points to Moxley winning here and I dunno where they would go next with Jericho. So I guess we will see what happens. Maybe Moxley will only be champ for a few months if it becomes a hassle. Either way I'm pumped Revolution has a great card IMO.


Lucky! I wanted to go to Revolution but I work three 12s on Saturday thru Monday. I’m saving my vacation and money for the Jericho cruise in Feb of 2021. I went to a ton of WWF shows with my dad from 96 to 2000. Then after the attitude era was coming to an end it just wasn’t as entertaining to me. Never been to a WCW show as I wasn’t a WCW fan until later in life with the WWE network and watched back the NWO stuff. Knowing that I wish I could have had my dad take me to a WCW show.

I like Moxley and I’d like to see him win the title over Jericho. Maybe Jericho can battle omega for a number one contender for who will fight Moxley at double or nothing. Idk if AEW will keep the strap on Jericho. He’s over as hell but so is Moxley. It’s a toss up IMO.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

They need to put Omega


DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> Lucky! I wanted to go to Revolution but I work three 12s on Saturday thru Monday. I’m saving my vacation and money for the Jericho cruise in Feb of 2021. I went to a ton of WWF shows with my dad from 96 to 2000. Then after the attitude era was coming to an end it just wasn’t as entertaining to me. Never been to a WCW show as I wasn’t a WCW fan until later in life with the WWE network and watched back the NWO stuff. Knowing that I wish I could have had my dad take me to a WCW show.
> 
> I like Moxley and I’d like to see him win the title over Jericho. Maybe Jericho can battle omega for a number one contender for who will fight Moxley at double or nothing. Idk if AEW will keep the strap on Jericho. He’s over as hell but so is Moxley. It’s a toss up IMO.


Yeah man, you missed out on the nWo days. It was, BY FAR, the best days as a wrestling fan. They would come out and just dominate every main event by whatever means necessary.

I hope the belt goes to Mox, no reason to keep it on Jericho, it is time to move it to Mox and move MJF up to the main events.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> Lucky! I wanted to go to Revolution but I work three 12s on Saturday thru Monday. I’m saving my vacation and money for the Jericho cruise in Feb of 2021. I went to a ton of WWF shows with my dad from 96 to 2000. Then after the attitude era was coming to an end it just wasn’t as entertaining to me. Never been to a WCW show as I wasn’t a WCW fan until later in life with the WWE network and watched back the NWO stuff. Knowing that I wish I could have had my dad take me to a WCW show.
> 
> I like Moxley and I’d like to see him win the title over Jericho. Maybe Jericho can battle omega for a number one contender for who will fight Moxley at double or nothing. Idk if AEW will keep the strap on Jericho. He’s over as hell but so is Moxley. It’s a toss up IMO.


Oh that sucks. Yeah I'm going with my wife she's never been to a wrestling show. But she watches Dynamite with me sometimes so she knows who some or the wrestlers are. If I have great time, I might go to All Out with a friend. Especially if Moxley wins title and still champ at All Out.


I went to Judgement Day 1998. Saw Kane vs Undertaker main event with Stone Cold as the ref. Along with Mankind vs Ken Shamrock and Mark Henry beat the Rock lol. In 99 I went Foley book signing and then House show in same day I remember.


I also went to ECW Anarchy Rulz 1999. Unfortunately I didn't go to good WCW lol. I went to Spring Stampede 2000 with DDP vs Jeff Jarrett main event. Which was long Russo booked show and about 10 days before David Arquette won the title lol.


The 2002 Raw was fun tho. A friend of mine knew this girl who was in town that was neighbors with Terri Runnels. So we got free tickets and got to meet Terri at the hotel after the show. I saw William Regal and bunch of midcard/job guys walking around the hotel. Being a big Foley fan and my friend HBK fan.


The 2004 Raw worked out perfectly. Since it was the go home show before Backlash. So main event was HBK, Foley,Benoit, Shelton Benjamin vs Evolution.

It's great AEW is getting people who were into the product 20 years ago more into it again. I really hope AEW is the best show I go to yet!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Oh that sucks. Yeah I'm going with my wife she's never been to a wrestling show. But she watches Dynamite with me sometimes so she knows who some or the wrestlers are. If I have great time, I might go to All Out with a friend. Especially if Moxley wins title and still champ at All Out.
> 
> 
> I went to Judgement Day 1998. Saw Kane vs Undertaker main event with Stone Cold as the ref. Along with Mankind vs Ken Shamrock and Mark Henry beat the Rock lol. In 99 I went Foley book signing and then House show in same day I remember.
> ...


You and about 10 others before and after lmao


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I am with the group that says Pac will win but I don't agree that it will be Page who will cost Omega the match and I hope I have misunderstood and no one is saying Hangman will be out supporting his Tag Partner in this match because that doesn't fit Page's character. He is not a RA RA guy. You know who would be RA RA guys? Matt and Nick Jackson. I could see the Young Bucks coming out to support their friend after the score has been tied up and we are reaching what will be the final fall. Hangman marches to the ring to confront the Bucks and ask why the hell they are out here now. Argument gets heated, forcing Omega to get irritated that he takes his attention off Pac, the referree is also distracted with what's going on outside, Pac goes low on Omega, locks in the Brutalizer before going to the top to hit the Black Arrow. 1. 2. 3. Pac gets the final fall and the win.

This will create heat with Omega/Page and The Bucks going into Revolution. It will eliminate the Face vs Face dynamic.


On another topic, does anyone think they will have Baker vs Shanna on Dynamite or save it for Revolution? Even if it is on the Buy-in? I thought they would have it on the show but I have heard that Sammy may not be able to compete at the PPV due to an injured foot. They may have to add this match to the card as a result.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

ripcitydisciple said:


> This will likely be on the Countdown show they teased at the very end of the video. It will be after Dynamite.
> 
> Before?


It's after, which means if Dynamite runs over than it only preempting their own show.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I am with the group that says Pac will win but I don't agree that it will be Page who will cost Omega the match and I hope I have misunderstood and no one is saying Hangman will be out supporting his Tag Partner in this match because that doesn't fit Page's character. He is not a RA RA guy. You know who would be RA RA guys? Matt and Nick Jackson. I could see the Young Bucks coming out to support their friend after the score has been tied up and we are reaching what will be the final fall. Hangman marches to the ring to confront the Bucks and ask why the hell they are out here now. Argument gets heated, forcing Omega to get irritated that he takes his attention off Pac, the referree is also distracted with what's going on outside, Pac goes low on Omega, locks in the Brutalizer before going to the top to hit the Black Arrow. 1. 2. 3. Pac gets the final fall and the win.
> 
> This will create heat with Omega/Page and The Bucks going into Revolution. It will eliminate the Face vs Face dynamic.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering what they are doing with Shida.

She is one of my favourites in the Women's division. I wouldn't mind a triple threat between Baker, Shanna and Shida. Have Baker pull the cheap win somehow seeing as she has some momentum since her heel turn.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MOXL3Y said:


> Maybe us marks care about the whole 1-eye thing but I guarantee the casual fan isn't caring..
> 
> 1 eye'd wrestlers seems to be the trend in AEW lately


I still think there's a possibility that Moxley is just fucking with The Inner Circle and his eye has been fine this whole time.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Can't wait till Friday to watch tu9s weeks ep, I'm really looking forward to evolution aswell, 

Peace.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I still think there's a possibility that Moxley is just fucking with The Inner Circle and his eye has been fine this whole time.


Could definetely see him ripping off the eyepatch near the end of the match to go on a big finishing run.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I still think there's a possibility that Moxley is just fucking with The Inner Circle and his eye has been fine this whole time.


That would be a welcomed twist for sure..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PAC vs Omega. Holy shit this match has gotten you guys heated already. I can’t wait. PAC is my top guy in all of wrestling PERIOD. He is definitely a main eventer but I wouldn’t put him over Omega clean right now...there needs to be some fuckery. Or maybe PAC screws himself somehow. If PAC wins, then he needs to be Moxleys first feud. It’s too soon for MJF and Hangman is gonna be involved with Omega and The Bucks. Will be interesting to see how they book this tonight. The next 3-4 months are gonna be shaped by this one match.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Why don't we just wait to see what actually transpires before we get heated about it?


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> PAC vs Omega. Holy shit this match has gotten you guys heated already. I can’t wait. PAC is my top guy in all of wrestling PERIOD. He is definitely a main eventer but I wouldn’t put him over Omega clean right now...there needs to be some fuckery. Or maybe PAC screws himself somehow. *If PAC wins, then he needs to be Moxleys first feud. It’s too soon for MJF and Hangman is gonna be involved with Omega and The Bucks*. Will be interesting to see how they book this tonight. The next 3-4 months are gonna be shaped by this one match.


Yeah agreed.

I was always hoping Omega and Moxley could reignite their feud but Moxley v PAC could be great too.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

They're airing a Countdown to Revolution show at 10 tonight after Dynamite. Those things are always well done.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly with how well they've booked the Hangman/Omega story, I'm really not that hung up on who wins or loses tonight between PAC and Omega. Because either way it goes, I'm intrigued on what happens next with Omega and Hangman.

I don't feel like there will be a draw tonight. I mean, they already dragged this feud out 3 months to get from Match #2 to Match #3. And most of that feud was spent with PAC damn near killing Nakazawa and Kenny ignoring it, which was mostly awful. So if they do a draw they have to do another match. And I'm really not interested in this thing getting carried out even longer.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly with how well they've booked the Hangman/Omega story, I'm really not that hung up on who wins or loses tonight between PAC and Omega. Because either way it goes, I'm intrigued on what happens next with Omega and Hangman.
> 
> I don't feel like there will be a draw tonight. I mean, they already dragged this feud out 3 months to get from Match #2 to Match #3. And most of that feud was spent with PAC damn near killing Nakazawa and Kenny ignoring it, which was mostly awful. So if they do a draw they have to do another match. And I'm really not interested in this thing getting carried out even longer.


PAC vs Omega may be a storied rivalry that gets drawn out over YEARS I think. Kind of like the HBK/HHH feud. I hope that’s how they do it. Then have it end in AEW’s version of a bloody blow off match way later down the line like what the HIAC used to be for WWE before they ruined the entire concept with PG nonsense, over-exposure, and match stoppages. They should stay away from each other for the next 6-8 months though after tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wonder where Lance Archer fits in.....


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

MJF said:


> Wonder where Lance Archer fits in.....


I bet he’s the Exalted One.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MJF said:


> Wonder where Lance Archer fits in.....


Either Shawn Spears tag partner or singles act. I don't think they would announce his signing with press release then make him appear as Dark Order leader.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> PAC vs Omega may be a storied rivalry that gets drawn out over YEARS I think. Kind of like the HBK/HHH feud. I hope that’s how they do it. Then have it end in AEW’s version of a bloody blow off match way later down the line like what the HIAC used to be for WWE before they ruined the entire concept with PG nonsense, over-exposure, and match stoppages. They should stay away from each other for the next 6-8 months though after tonight.


I mean if there feud is anything like we've seen in the last 3 months, all I'll say is no thank you.



MJF said:


> Wonder where Lance Archer fits in.....


I know some have said The Exalted One but he doesn't really fit for me as the leader of a cult. I honestly just need to see he what he did in Japan. Arrive, wreck everything and everyone in sight, and leave. In NJPW he would always come out and attack all the Young Lions at ringside. I wouldn't mind it if the 1st thing he did on TV was attack everyone in and around the ring. The wrestlers, the referees, Justin Roberts, everyone.

Hype this guy up as a dangerous force. That whenever he is around, no one is safe.



imthegame19 said:


> *Either Shawn Spears tag partner* or singles act. I don't think they would announce his signing with press release then make him appear as Dark Order leader.


Oh God please don't speak that into existence. AEW has more than enough tag teams already and I don't need Archer getting brought down by Spears.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh God please don't speak that into existence. AEW has more than enough tag teams already and I don't need Archer getting brought down by Spears.


Lol I'm just saying they got Spears with Tully doing nothing. He's been doing angle on Dark where he is looking for tag team partner. While Archer been a tag team guy a lot of his career. So it wouldn't shock me. 


I think Archer can bring more value then that. He would be good addition in singles division. But at same time they got Moxley, Jericho, Cody, Omega, Page, MJF, Pac, Hager, Darby, Sammy, Dustin and potentially Wardlow as regulars.


If Brodie Lee is on the way next month. While every one thinks Brian Cage will join when healthy and there's still Matt Hardy as a option. So I'm not sure there's room to add all these guys to singles division. So I guess it depends on who else they add and what they do with them.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol I'm just saying they got Spears with Tully doing nothing. He's been doing angle on Dark where he is looking for tag team partner. While Archer been a tag team guy a lot of his career. So it wouldn't shock me.
> 
> 
> I think Archer can bring more value then that. He would be good addition in singles division. *But at same time they got Moxley, Jericho, Cody, Omega, Page, MJF, Pac, Hager, Darby, Sammy, Dustin and potentially Wardlow as regulars.*
> ...


They desperately need to bring in that second title.

I don't know if Cody was hesitant because of how WWE treated secondary titles but having one of Guevara, MJF, Wardlow, Scorpio Sky, etc feuding over a title could do wonders for them.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Johnny Stakes said:


> They desperately need to bring in that second title.
> 
> I don't know if Cody was hesitant because of how WWE treated secondary titles but having one of Guevara, MJF, Wardlow, Scorpio Sky, etc feuding over a title could do wonders for them.


They see the Tag Titles as their secondary title


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> They see the Tag Titles as their secondary title


Yeah, I remember some time back Cody had a conference call with some journalists where he talked about another individual title and then again in February said there are some ideas in place for a new title like a TV title.

It just seems odd that a 2 hour show with an additional 1 hour show only has 3 titles while NWA Powerr has like 5 on a 1 hour show and they all have their place.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Really looking forward to this show. Should be a good one !


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232829838626451456


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pac curtain jerking on TV and can't make the PPV lol j/k. American companies just don't see him as important though lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

They’re starting with the Ironman match. :mark :mark :mark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice storytelling that Hangman isn't there


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is how you start a fucking show.

Bucks to screw Kenny here accidentally?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> PAC should get DQ’d for one of the falls, like he refuses to break a hold on Omega and it gives Kenny a 1 fall advantage. Protects PAC as he transitions to his next feud and gives Omega the needed “win” but still not resolving the rivalry between PAC and himself.


That makes him look stupid if he loses.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Bring the midcard title already, they have a good enough roster for another belt, and they can sign Matt Hardy and Brodie Lee, that's two great additions to the midcard.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Young Bucks turning tonight?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Pac curtain jerking on TV and can't make the PPV lol j/k. American companies just don't see him as important though lol.


Rightfully so. The guy didn't draw in WWE and doesn't draw in AEW.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

This is going to be amazing!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is the size the arena should be every week. Cody needs to stop with his ego and lets sell this and that out. Live your size and grow from that or be like tna which was its biggest downfall. 

Wcw in 96 was in venues no bigger than this with greats like sting and hogan and when nwo formed. 

Im sure they will try to stick to this thoigh!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bucks out with Omega. You know Page will come out at some point. I expect some type of nonsense and Pac winning this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Omega's tights are cool as hell


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Something big is gonna happen. Either Bucks turn, Hangman turns, or someone screws PAC.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

It's still way too soon to break up The Elite. They should have dominated for a few months at least


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Having the Bucks out with Omega just seems really forced. They are about to have a tag titles match against Omega. They have not cornered him before no need to start now.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great match but we need a fall or two in short order.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How many years has JR been using the tougher than a $2 steak line lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No moves protected.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

This is so good. I love Kenny, but I wouldn't mind Pac winning. He's amazing!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FUCK YOUR COMMERCIALS


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So who screws Kenny? The Bucks or Drunkman Page?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Bucks are annoying as fuck today . They dont need to be there


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY SHIT this is gonna be match of the year


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

As much as I've critical as to how Kenny has been presented in AEW, he reminds us how great he can be. Match has been bonkers so far!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

So good, so good!


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

What a match jesus christ!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit Omega won clean after PAC used a chair and table thats huge


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking good match. Bucks were annoying as fuck. And kinda wish Pac won but it's all good


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a stupid match in the bad way. They're doing Pac no favors lol. Hits Omega twice with a chair, Omega lays outside for about 3 minutes, Omega gets put through a table, but Pac loses lol. 

Welp at least this underwhelming feud is done


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Phenomenal match between two of the best in the world.

People questioning Omega can gtfo now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amazing match. Could've done without spamming the v-trigger.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My boy PAC is gonna go ballistic after Revolution. I can't wait for his next promo.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kenny was almost murdered on TV and still won. He should have got way more offense in to make it look at least a bit legitimate. Match was good but these guys are proving to be pretty lazy bookers.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BEST MATCH OF THE YEAR!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Iron Man Match was wild! 

My only knock was using the "Lock on submission until the clock expires" finish of regulation, which is way overused in matches like this. 

Other than that, it was a wild and crazy free for all with plenty of action and drama, and it held my attention all the way through.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PAC's next feud against Cassidy? Ahhhhh I don't know about that


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That match was F-in


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> PAC's next feud against Cassidy? Ahhhhh I don't know about that


Nah I imagine Trent since they seem to want to test him in singles.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I loved the match, but Pac should have won it!
I don't understand that result honnestly


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

The what posse?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fucking incredible. Pac and Kenny put on one helluva show for Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

French Connection said:


> I loved the match, but Pac should have won it!
> I don't understand that result honnestly


Pac didn't need to win, they just didn't need to have him put Kenny through all the hell while receiving minimal damage himself before the loss.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was a great Iron man match. The best match of the 3 they've had. PPV worthy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Nah I imagine Trent since they seem to want to test him in singles.


Even with Trent, its a downgrade. PAC should have won after all that shit he put Omega through. PAC vs Moxley should be the main event program after Revolution assuming that Jericho doesn't get a rematch. If Cody vs MJF is a one off, then PAC should feud with Cody for restarting the match "when he wasn't ready". Delusional heel stuff. Now he pretty much has to take a step down seeing as he lost clean lol. I don't like it. I know PAC will eventually have his time on top but I prefer that he stay in the top of the card scene right now honestly.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Pac didn't need to win, they just didn't need to have him put Kenny through all the hell while receiving minimal damage himself before the loss.


PAC needs a win now though. After losing to a one eyed Mox and a half murdered Omega, he's not looking too strong anymore. Wonder if he misses having an entire show dedicated to him beating people every week while carrying a championship?


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

I keep hearing people saying this Dynamite is 3 hours?

Now that I think how are they gonna fit, the fatal 4 way womens match, Best Friends vs BBB, Moxely/Jericho weigh-in and surely a Cody/MJF confrontation?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cult03 said:


> PAC needs a win now though. After losing to a one eyed Mox and a half murdered Omega, he's not looking too strong anymore. Wonder if he misses having an entire show dedicated to him beating people every week while carrying a championship?


He has a role to play and he's doing it well. I don't see what is wrong with him losing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Even with Trent, its a downgrade. PAC should have won after all that shit he put Omega through. PAC vs Moxley should be the main event program after Revolution assuming that Jericho doesn't get a rematch. If Cody vs MJF is a one off, then PAC should feud with Cody for restarting the match "when he wasn't ready". Delusional heel stuff. Now he pretty much has to take a step down seeing as he lost clean lol. I don't like it.


Pac vs Cody could work, but I'm guessing he'll face Archer. Either way it seems like every American promotion views Pac as midcard at best. 




Cult03 said:


> PAC needs a win now though. After losing to a one eyed Mox and a half murdered Omega, he's not looking too strong anymore. Wonder if he misses having an entire show dedicated to him beating people every week while carrying a championship?


I mean he does, but since we all knew he was going to lose I won't fret on the loss. It's just funny that folk aren't calling out how that did him no favors. If Omega is going to win have him actually be competitive.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> PAC's next feud against Cassidy? Ahhhhh I don't know about that


He will win, but Orange gets exposure. 

Btw this show is on fire. While NXT is sleepy show


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Johnny Stakes said:


> I keep hearing people saying this Dynamite is 3 hours?
> 
> Now that I think how are they gonna fit, the fatal 4 way womens match, Best Friends vs BBB, Moxely/Jericho weigh-in and surely a Cody/MJF confrontation?


It's two hours.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> PAC needs a win now though. After losing to a one eyed Mox and a* half murdered Omega*, he's not looking too strong anymore. Wonder if he misses having an entire show dedicated to him beating people every week while carrying a championship?


That's the problem. He killed Omega and still lost. This is after losing to an injured Moxley. I think that kind of hurt his aura. They need a main event heel that can back up his shit talk other than Jericho. MJF is not the guy to do that because he's playing the classic chickenshit. PAC will be fine no doubt, but I just don't like how he is being presented right now. That's just me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does that mean Darby loses to Sammy? Lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Johnny Stakes said:


> I keep hearing people saying this Dynamite is 3 hours?
> 
> Now that I think how are they gonna fit, the fatal 4 way womens match, Best Friends vs BBB, Moxely/Jericho weigh-in and surely a Cody/MJF confrontation?


Third hour is taped countdown to Revolution show to hype the top 5 matches of the ppv.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

This show has more ads than any show I've ever seen. Ads are actually killing televised wrestling


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Does that mean Darby loses to Sammy? Lol


I was thinking exactly the same. 
I start thinking more and more the IC will will all their matchs at Revolution.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I think Darby-Sammy has the potential to steal the show on Saturday. It all depends on the in-ring chemistry they have together.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Pac vs Cody could work, but I'm guessing he'll face Archer. Either way it seems like every American promotion views Pac as midcard at best.


I wouldn't mind PAC vs Archer, but with Archer just debuting, that only means that PAC will lose AGAIN. And at that point, PAC will be considered a lower mid-carder.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This video package is making the Cody/MJF feud so much more epic than it is lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Butcher and Blade get pyro. But you know what would be even better? Them actually getting back to winning and becoming legit contenders for the tag titles.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Please let BBB kill these guys!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF vs Cody is worth the price of the ppv alone. You just don't get builds to a wrestling match like this any more.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Orange Cassidy shouldn't be able to walk yet. Fuck they're enjoying making PAC look weak. Makes me wonder what actually happened when the company started up


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

The fuck? So, is Tony just going to be a commentator for the first hour and Taz will be for the second hour?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Does that mean Darby loses to Sammy? Lol


In WWE-land yes. In AEW? I hope it's more like New Japan in that regard.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

BBB need a win tonight!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Jet_420 said:


> The fuck? So, is Tony just going to be a commentator for the first hour and Taz will be for the second hour?


Was thinking the same. Bring back Tony.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Another ad are you kidding me?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Another ad are you kidding me?


They barely gave us ads for the ironman match so we have to suffer for it now lol. I'd rather they fulfill their duties now than during PAC vs Omega


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I wouldn't mind PAC vs Archer, but with Archer just debuting, that only means that PAC will lose AGAIN. And at that point, PAC will be considered a lower mid-carder.


I think Cody will feud with Archer. Cody is playing it smart, he's doing the HHH current day thing. He's not wrestling for the title so you can't say he's super abusing powers. But he's just conviently (and deservingly so) wrestling all the important or new heels. If I can predict, Cody will beat MJF, then Archer will beat the piss out of him post match. Is Cody's in another "blood" feud.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Match going too long again. Do they EVER have quick matches?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They barely gave us ads for the ironman match so we have to suffer for it now lol. I'd rather they fulfill their duties now than during PAC vs Omega


There's still way too many during any wrestling show. It makes it difficult to give a shit about the show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soooo the ref totally missed that interference lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Aaaaand Butcher and Blade are officially super jobbers.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pac vs Orange Cassidy? Sorry that's dumb as fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Welp Pac makes the PPV that's a surprise. Now is it main card or buy in


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

That was some good inter-gimmick interaction


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA this show sucks HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If PAC doesn't wreck Cassidy this Saturday Im gonna be Fu*kin pissed. I dont care how over Cassidy is.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cassidy taking "an eye for an eye" in a radically different direction, lel

Shame he's gonna lose to PAC in his debut match, but I'm still glad that he and The Best Friends are gaining momentum in the tag division.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So at Revolution are we going to get Orange Cassidy with pulp, some pulp, or no pulp?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I think Orange Cassidy is going to surprise a lot of people at the PPV.

Be warned, Pac. This time, Cassidy is going to try.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

I like orange but pac gonna probably slaughter him


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PAC was treated better in WWE. He's treated like absolute shit in this company.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If PAC doesn't wreck Cassidy this Saturday Im gonna be Fu*kin pissed. I dont care how over Cassidy is.


I see Cassidy getting in some offense but PAC destroys him by the end hopefully.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

It is impossible for me to visualise Cassidy winning against PAC!
If this happens, it will be the stupidest move since the finger-poke of doom.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> PAC was treated better in WWE. He's treated like absolute shit in this company.


"bUt At LeAsT hE's NoT a CrUiSeRwEiGhT" lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Welp time to flip to NXT until this womens shit ends


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why not have Statlander murder someone prior to her PPV match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That anime theme got me feeling lit!!!


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Get that dub Shida!


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

For someone


Boldgerg said:


> Was thinking the same. Bring back Tony.


Seriously, I don't have a problem with Taz commentary but this is just ughh... Seriously, if you want Tony S to be the Mean Gene guy he can still be at the booth.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

French Connection said:


> It is impossible for me to visualise Cassidy winning against PAC!
> If this happens, it will be the stupidest move since the finger-poke of doom.


Pac going to win. But I expect Orange Cassidy to get pissed off and fight back and make it competitive for a while and tease that Orange Cassidy might win. But Pac will win.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

French Connection said:


> It is impossible for me to visualise Cassidy winning against PAC!
> If this happens, it will be the stupidest move since the finger-poke of doom.


The match will go 20 minutes and won't help anyone. This company can't book anyone well that isn't Cody, Hangman, MJF and Jericho who they've written months worth of stories for. You can tell who they focus on story-wise


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I still don't get the Joshi love.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shanna is back *and* still rocking that Goku gi attire. <3

And holy shit, Yuka just dethroned Riho as the most previous cinnamon roll in AEW.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Why not have Statlander murder someone prior to her PPV match


She has the flu apparently


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

thought that lady in the orange/purple was Mickie for a second


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Why not have Statlander murder someone prior to her PPV match


She's off the show tonight because of the flu.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> The match will go 20 minutes and won't help anyone. This company can't book anyone well that isn't Cody, Hangman, MJF and Jericho who they've written months worth of stories for. You can tell who they focus on story-wise


Tbf Darby, Nyla, and Statlander have been used well. Though Darby does need to start winning.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too many fucking commercials


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> She has the flu apparently





prosperwithdeen said:


> She's off the show tonight because of the flu.


Alien Coronavirus?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Why not have Statlander murder someone prior to her PPV match


Probably not there today. She cancelled show tomorrow with Bar Wrestling cuz she has the flu.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jet_420 said:


> The fuck? So, is Tony just going to be a commentator for the first hour and Taz will be for the second hour?


They use Tony for interviews too now lol


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

The gimmick of Sakazaki is crap!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL youre right @Cult03 these commercials are out of control


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The women are actually holding my attention for once. Yuka has quickly become my new fave. She's funny af!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Tbf Darby, Nyla, and Statlander have been used well. Though Darby does need to start winning.


Forgot Mox as well. But fuck Darby Allin. How some of the wrestling fans can get pissed off over a fried chicken joke and just be indifferent to someone taking advantage of a drug addict, recording it and bragging about it will do me..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

French Connection said:


> The gimmick of Sakazaki is crap!


She's Asian though so she's automatically adorable apparently lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> PAC was treated better in WWE. He's treated like absolute shit in this company.


Def not even close 
He was most a flipper ala Ricochet in WWE he doesnt have the needed wins in AEW but he looks tougher than shit now than then and also has more big man moves.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Forgot Mox as well. But fuck Darby Allin. How some of the wrestling fans can get pissed off over a fried chicken joke and just be indifferent to someone taking advantage of a drug addict, recording it and bragging about it will do me..


It's because folk are biased, the homeless thing was definitely shitty though.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Everyone complains about AEW's women's division, but I prefer their matches over Raw an Smackdown's women's. This match is awesome.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> "bUt At LeAsT hE's NoT a CrUiSeRwEiGhT" lol



It's actually good match for Pac. Since Orange Cassidy is so over and gives him a good win and a lot of heat. They can book it like this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry but...this match sucks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The AEW women's division is such shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How lame that she wins with the running knee that Kenny uses lol. Give them a unique finisher Kenny. Jeez


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Def not even close
> He was most a flipper ala Ricochet in WWE he doesnt have the needed wins in AEW but he looks tougher than shit now than then and also has more big man moves.


Bull shit. Spending a year as the face of a division and show is much better than doing a bunch of midcard jobs. Pac will likely be fine, but folk who get his type of booking in WWE get considered losers with no hope. Pac is basically the Dolph Ziggler of AEW right now.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Def not even close
> He was most a flipper ala Ricochet in WWE he doesnt have the needed wins in AEW but he looks tougher than shit now than then and also has more big man moves.


He was the centre piece of an entire division. Utilized well every single week and given plenty of mic time. Now I'm thinking his gimmick is a small bloke with little man syndrome.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Everyone complains about AEW's women's division, but I prefer their matches over Raw an Smackdown's women's. This match is awesome.


I mean we all have opinions, but yours is certainly wrong lol


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh boy Dark Order Vs SCU on the ppv


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"OBSOLETE?"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Dark Order are such trolls...lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

God I hate womens wrestling.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Decent match. Nice to see Shanna getting more airtime, but hot damn Yuka won me over with how spunky she is. Also helps that she showed some slick work in the ring despite it being a 4-way.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This Dark Order shit needs to be scrapped if Matt Hardy is not the leader


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Happy Shida win this match. 
But I don't know who books this, it was just horrible to watch.
Sakazaki is just useless. I can understand average Japanese juice on kid looking ladies, but it affects thedivision so bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> The Dark Order are such trolls...lol


Yep!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> It's actually good match for Pac. Since Orange Cassidy is so over and gives him a good win and a lot of heat. They can book it like this.


I like Orange Cassidy, but he's hardly the type of win Pac needs to get out of his clear slump. Cassidy is a good win for someone like Sammy who's done nothing of note. We all know Pac is higher up than Cassidy, so really it does nothing for him. If he wins it's expected, if he loses holy shit. Add in that Cassidy only really works in a comedy match I don't see the upside. It'll be enjoyable because Cassidy is enjoyable. But unless it's a squash story wise it does nothing for Pac imo.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Bull shit. Spending a year as the face of a division and show is much better than doing a bunch of midcard jobs. Pac will likely be fine, but folk who get his type of booking in WWE get considered losers with no hope. Pac is basically the Dolph Ziggler of AEW right now.


It’s just his turn. He was booked super strong in 2019. Looked like a world-beater on Mox’s level.

People were literally just calling Kenny the Dolph Ziggler of AEW not less than a month ago.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pac definitely needs to just beat the shit out of Cassidy. Injure him to set up Trent vs PAC on Dynamite mini-feud.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> It’s just his turn. He was booked super strong in 2019. Looked like a world-beater on Mox’s level.
> 
> People were literally just calling Kenny the Dolph Ziggler of AEW not less than a month ago.


After getting murdered for 30 minutes and still getting the win, it's safe to say that Kenny is the John Cena of AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

We can clearly see the midcard appearing with the rise of Guevara, Allin, and the soon to begin Cage and Archer. They definitely a midcard title after the PPV to give some momentum back to Pac.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> It’s just his turn. He was booked super strong in 2019. Looked like a world-beater on Mox’s level.
> 
> People were literally just calling Kenny the Dolph Ziggler of AEW not less than a month ago.


Kenny doesn't make sense as he's mostly won. That's folk believing he was doing this complex redemption angle. 

I mean how strong he was booked outside of America doesn't really mean much if you didn't watch. They gave him a couple big wins pre and early TV so they could use him as a jobber for the stars it seems like. 



Now I personally think Pac will ultimately be fine. But I also know if Pac was doing what's he's been doing since October in WWE we'd be hearing about how he was being wasted and underutilized and should leave. I mean can you imagine if he lost to a one eyed Roman


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> After getting murdered for 30 minutes and still getting the win, it's safe to say that Kenny is the John Cena of AEW


Spoken like somebody who didn't watch AEW at all in 2019.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

French Connection said:


> We can clearly see the midcard appearing with the rise of Guevara, Allin, and the soon to begin Cage and Archer. They definitely a midcard title after the PPV to give some momentum back to Pac.


You just named two lower card guys and two mid carders. I'll let you decide which is which


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> You just named two lower card guys and two mid carders. I'll let you decide which is which


Cage could easily be pushed as a main eventer to be fair.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Spoken like somebody who didn't watch AEW at all in 2019.


I post a play by play commentary in every weekly thread, but sure. 

Obviously he hasn't been Super Cena all year, but after that performance the joke is relevant.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good sit down interview but the Young Bucks are kind of awkward


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"It's all part of the business, but my glass is empty and I'm out!"

BASED Page riding high on that Cowboy Shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Page is such an ungrateful little shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Spoken like somebody who didn't watch AEW at all in 2019.


Kenny isn't Cena, but he's hardly the loser who's trying to find his mojo some want to pretend he is.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pac was undefeated in singles competition until 2020, right?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mental to have that wank womens match instead of a final Cody and MJF segment.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So we've got Hager, Lucharsaurus, Wardlow and now Archer. Nice to see AEW not being afraid of giving big guys a shot, especially ones who actually bring something to the table other than just size.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

JR ????


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Spoken like somebody who didn't watch AEW at all in 2019.


But also, did you just read the last few words and run with it? Didn't notice the first 11 words?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

JR has the hot mic again? lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I like Orange Cassidy, but he's hardly the type of win Pac needs to get out of his clear slump. Cassidy is a good win for someone like Sammy who's done nothing of note. We all know Pac is higher up than Cassidy, so really it does nothing for him. If he wins it's expected, if he loses holy shit. Add in that Cassidy only really works in a comedy match I don't see the upside. It'll be enjoyable because Cassidy is enjoyable. But unless it's a squash story wise it does nothing for Pac imo.


It's not going to boost Pac towards top of the card or anything with a win. But I think it's good spot because crowd will be red hot for the match. Since Orange Cassidy never has had a match before. He's very unknown in the ring. 


His gimmick is he's lazy and doesn't care or try. I think Pac gonna beat shit out of him and make him try. Which will boost up Orange Cassidy a bit more. While Pac will get the win and have good heat.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Kenny isn't Cena, but he's hardly the loser who's trying to find his mojo some want to pretend he is.


He was 0-3 in big match PPV's last year. He got off to a really, really rough start and a lot of users on here were very vocal about expressing their displeasure about it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jesus christ my eyes


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Mental to have that wank womens match instead of a final Cody and MJF segment.


I was thinking the same thing. They could have done a face to face to hype the match, especially seeing as Nyla Rose or Statlander weren't even there. But in 2020, there will be outrage if the women are not involved in some capacity on every U.S. based wrestling show, no matter what promotion it is, so it is what it is.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Old man Jericho and his gut gonna come out and do weigh in? ?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> He was 0-3 in big match PPV's last year. He got off to a really, really rough start and a lot of users on here were very vocal about expressing their displeasure about it.


And then he got destroyed for thirty minutes and somehow still won. Hence the joke. I know you guys were looking for something to get outraged about but this joke was not it, champ.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Pac was undefeated in singles competition until 2020, right?


No lost to Omega in 2019, 5-3-1 end of 2019. He's currently 6-6-1 and 1-3 in 2020.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A weigh in?? Haha Jericho obviously wins this.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Kenny isn't Cena, but he's hardly the loser who's trying to find his mojo some want to pretend he is.


I guess you’ve missed the entire story on these forums about how Omega looks like a solid midcard guy. Pac was presented as a Main Event caliber guy all of 2019, creating fans who talked of him winning the title, etc.

It is simply his turn to get people over.

And anyone that was paying attention seen Kenny’s dominance building. As Moxley got closer to Jericho, it was important to build Omega’s momentum.

Mox and Omega are on a collision course for the world title later this year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two STARS with charisma here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come to think of it, isn't Seth a Rip.Off of.Jericho?


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Walking out like an mma crew in matching outfits. So cheesy. I do love cheese though


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

The card looks pretty decent besides the travesty of what they have done to PAC. Unfortunately though it is 2020 and I refuse to pay 50 dollars for a wrestling ppv. So I won't be watching. They really need to cut the price, 50 is ridiculous. It makes on the fence fans like me not want to watch.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> And then he got destroyed for thirty minutes and somehow still won. Hence the joke. I know you guys were looking for something to get outraged about but this joke was not it, champ.


You literally just replied to the same post three different times.

Who's outraged again?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Come to think of it, isn't Seth a Rip.Off of.Jericho?


In what way?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not gonna lie, that Le Champion bandana is slick. Awesome reception as usual for The King of The World Da Bubbleh.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> And then he got destroyed for thirty minutes and somehow still won. Hence the joke. I know you guys were looking for something to get outraged about but this joke was not it, champ.


We must have watched a different match. Kenny was destroying PAC for a good 5-10 minutes getting near fall after near fall before that chair shot.

Then at the end Kenny had a bit of time to recover and ran with the momentum. This was was not the example to use for a SuperCena joke imo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> It's not going to boost Pac towards top of the card or anything with a win. But I think it's good spot because crowd will be red hot for the match. Since Orange Cassidy never has had a match before. He's very unknown in the ring.
> 
> 
> His gimmick is he's lazy and doesn't care or try. I think Pac gonna beat shit out of him and make him try. Which will boost up Orange Cassidy a bit more. While Pac will get the win and have good heat.


I just don't see this as something that does anything for Pac, outside of getting on a PPV card. Only way it helps Cassidy is if he gets a decent amount of offense, and idk if Pac is in the place where he should realistically be giving Cassidy offense.


PavelGaborik said:


> He was 0-3 in big match PPV's last year. He got off to a really, really rough start and a lot of users on here were very vocal about expressing their displeasure about it.


Yeah, but Omega was also 5-2 in official singles make chest and 9-5 overall. Not Cena booking, but solid booking.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Well you guys bitchin im over here dying over the girl behind Jericho


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> You literally just replied to the same post three different times.
> 
> Who's outraged again?


You're not using the word right. Replying explaining my point doesn't equate to outrage


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Johnny Stakes said:


> We must have watched a different match. Kenny was destroying PAC for a good 5-10 minutes getting near fall after near fall before that chair shot.
> 
> Then at the end Kenny had a bit of time to recover and ran with the momentum. This was was not the example to use for a SuperCena joke imo.


For about 6 minutes it was even, the Omega got his ass beat, before a "miraculous" comeback win lol


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Haha you can see Mox's eye behind the patch. Didn't even bother to put a bandage on there. Must just be light sensitive. That's it.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol Jericho got the crowd from singing his entrance to booing the shit out of him and asshole chants the fucking goat


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Johnny Stakes said:


> We must have watched a different match. Kenny was destroying PAC for a good 5-10 minutes getting near fall after near fall before that chair shot.
> 
> Then at the end Kenny had a bit of time to recover and ran with the momentum. This was was not the example to use for a SuperCena joke imo.


Ok I can admit there was at least 5 definitive minutes of offense from Kenny. Out of 30. PAC also murdered him in the back of the head with a chair and gained one fall from it, then continued to destroy him. Which ended in Kenny winning. It was the perfect example of the SuperCena joke imo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shandcraig said:


> Well you guys bitchin im over here dying over the girl behind Jericho


You think she hot or nah?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well this alternative contract signing was something lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> You're not using the word right. Replying explaining my point doesn't equate to outrage


You're triggered because I called you out on your poor analogy. It's okay.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

STAY AWAY FROM THE DIPPING DOTS


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Not the Dippin'Dots!!!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

J.R. and Excalibur feeling despair over the Dippin' Dots getting caught up in a brawl was low key great, not gonna lie


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lately aew is doing a good job utilizing the talent thats over with the growd. 

This aint wcw lol


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

No way Jericho had time to blade there right?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Great ending.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> You're triggered because I called you out on your poor analogy. It's okay.


You'd think that because you forgot to read the first 11 words, or maybe you just can't read. I see Garty's troll position has been filled though. Back on topic please


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Meh show, better than NXT, but meh.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Awesome opening, awesome closing. Everything in the middle sucked shit.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Man that was great. I love the chaos. Seems like the heels lost every match tonight, but the bad guys finally got a win at the end.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome opener and ending.

In between was okay.

I'll give tonights episode a B+ or A-


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Great show!


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

That fatal 4 way women's match and BBB match was pretty meh. Would have preferred a Cody/MJF segment. Otherwise great start and great finish to the episode which is what you remember the most anyway.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well I will be watching live on Saturday night to see this ppv. AEW has undoubtedly started a REVOLUTION!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They might want to slow down on show ending pull apart brawls though. It's fun, but you can certainly over do that shit


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a great ending, I really hope Jericho's nose is not actually broken. That would be a shame if they had to cancel the match on Saturday.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I really want Jericho to retain the Title at Revolution. 
I think this feud can even get bigger.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Here weeeee goooooo

No Scooby Douche in the front row? That's a plus.. Fuck I am setting the bar low
Don't no sell a sunset flip from the corner you dick heads..
Kenny gets murdered for 30 minutes and still wins.
Overall a good match. Would have given Kenny more offence
So Cassidy came out for what reason?
Fuck off Marko Stunt.. Ruining the Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy team every time he shows up
This show has too many ads.
#FuckDarbyAllin
These ads are killing me, seriously..
MJF/Cody promo went way too long
Orange Cassidy should be selling the PAC attack by not being able to come to the ring for fucks sake.
Allie sighting, that's a plus.
Chuck Taylor is not a good wrestler. And he looks terrible
Another fucking ad
These dorks shouldn't be beating Butcher and the Blade. What a joke
PAC VS Cassidy? No thanks.
I love Yuka, Hikaru and Shanna.
Big Swole is still neither big, nor swole.
Dark Order VS SCU on a PPV? Wouldn't even enjoy it if it was free.
My best friends in primary school were twins and they stopped wearing the same clothes when they turned five and were given the option to dress themselves. Young Bucks are fucking dorks
That headbutt was unsafe as fuck
Yay, Dustin with the save.
#FuckDarbyAllin
Good final brawl

This episode was not enjoyable at all. They were on a roll for a while but this is their two steps back moment. 
Positives: 5/24
Negatives: 19/24

Followed by AEW changing the landscape propaganda haha. Fucking hell


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> Lol Jericho got the crowd from singing his entrance to booing the shit out of him and asshole chants the fucking goat


By going for cheap heat and insulting the towns super bowl champions. 

A returning CM Punk could get heat by shitting on the Chiefs in KC, it isn’t an impressive feat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232861074791092224
I think Jericho has to win now. He's at a peak where he can't do anything wrong. The staging and the sing along here is so damn good. Loved the Gracie UFC 1 walkout. Whoever suggested that should get a raise. 

Have Jericho vs Moxley II at DoN II in Vegas.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TAC41 said:


> By going for cheap heat and insulting the towns super bowl champions.
> 
> A returning CM Punk could get heat by shitting on the Chiefs in KC, it isn’t an impressive feat.
> 
> ...


To be fair, he does it every single week


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> J.R. and Excalibur feeling despair over the Dippin' Dots getting caught up in a brawl was low key great, not gonna lie


Every backstage brawl in aew going forward should include a dipping dots spot.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Randy Couture appearance on the Countdown.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232864158153969664


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sammy and Darby could seriously steal the show. These two are great together.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Fun ending to the show. With ending like that with Moxley getting laid out and everything that has happen to him. Usually that means Moxley winning title on Saturday. But maybe AEW trying to do stuff different so we will see. I know Jericho probably wants to put over Moxley here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Here weeeee goooooo
> 
> No Scooby Douche in the front row? That's a plus.. Fuck I am setting the bar low
> Don't no sell a sunset flip from the corner you dick heads..
> ...


Everyone is entitled to their opinion but damn dude that's a lot of complaining lol. The show wasn't their best, but it wasn't that bad either.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I just don't see this as something that does anything for Pac, outside of getting on a PPV card.


He abuses the rules to get an advantage. Then lays out one of the most over guys on the roster.

It's called getting a heel heat. Strange, I know.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion but damn dude that's a lot of complaining lol. The show wasn't their best, but it wasn't that bad either.


It wasn't good. Like others have said, the start was good despite how it finished, and the finish was good despite Darby and the dangerous head butt (Which copped a lot of criticism when Owens did it).

AEW seems to book toward one or two major story lines every week, then forgets about the other hour. I don't get it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ohhh shit.

Kenny just said when asked if he was worried about Hangman, “I was going to say I’m not...”, and after Page was gone, “Goddamn right I am.”


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Here weeeee goooooo
> 
> No Scooby Douche in the front row? That's a plus.. Fuck I am setting the bar low
> Don't no sell a sunset flip from the corner you dick heads..
> ...


 Keep trolling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tilon said:


> He abuses the rules to get an advantage. Then lays out one of the most over guys on the roster.
> 
> It's called getting a heel heat. Strange, I know.


Except he's not going to get notable heel heat. Unless Orange Cassidy is going out on a stretcher nobody is going to give a fuck long term he beat enjoyable but comedy act Orange Cassidy. 


Orton trying to murder Edge and Matt is getting a heel heat. Pac being Orange Cassidy is filler heat.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> PAC should get DQ’d for one of the falls, like he refuses to break a hold on Omega and it gives Kenny a 1 fall advantage. Protects PAC as he transitions to his next feud and gives Omega the needed “win” but still not resolving the rivalry between PAC and himself.


Good prediction on a DQ, man. It told the story of how Pac was going you try and steal this, and it legit had me wondering how they’d go.

That was a beautifully put together match.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was a great ending, I really hope Jericho's nose is not actually broken. That would be a shame if they had to cancel the match on Saturday.


Cancel a fake wrestling match over a broken nose? Really?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Except he's not going to get notable heel heat. Unless Orange Cassidy is going out on a stretcher nobody is going to give a fuck long term he beat enjoyable but comedy act Orange Cassidy.
> 
> 
> Orton trying to murder Edge and Matt is getting a heel heat. Pac being Orange Cassidy is filler heat.


I agree. PAC needs to murder Orange Cassidy. I don't even want it to be competitive. Cassidy can get maybe 60 seconds of offense but after that PAC needs to brutalize him. It;ll get him serious heat and will keep him somewhat looking good after losing 2 big back to back matches.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Cancel a fake wrestling match over a broken nose? Really?


They canceled Becky vs Rousey at Survivor Series when Nia broke her nose. When Rollins broke Cena's nose, he couldn't wrestle for a while either and they cancelled his in-ring appearances he had scheduled. Its possible if the doctors don't clear him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

PAC could keep pulling OC's shoulders up at two counts when he's basically knocked out and finished - Trent or Chuckie T throw in the towel. Setting first Taylor vs PAC and then Trent vs PAC maybe at DoN II. Chuck Taylor wants to stick up for his friend OC. and challenges PAC, Trent knows it's a bad idea but supports Chuckie. Chuck gets the OC treatment where PAC refuses to finish him. Trent wants to just go after the tag titles and the like but eventually PAC pushes him to far and we get a undercard PPV match in Vegas.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I agree. PAC needs to murder Orange Cassidy. I don't even want it to be competitive. Cassidy can get maybe 60 seconds of offense but after that PAC needs to brutalize him. It;ll get him serious heat and will keep him somewhat looking good after losing 2 big back to back matches.


That's the way to do it really since they decided to do it. OC is weird on a roster. He's damn entertaining, but like Santino he's in this awkward space were you can't make him strong because he's a joke, but beating him also doesn't do much for his opponent. Hopefully they just give Pac the quick win. OC is the type of guy that can only be serious in the lowcard similar to a Crash Holly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> PAC could keep pulling OC's shoulders up at two counts when he's basically knocked out and finished - Trent or Chuckie T throw in the towel.


That's something


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This preview show has been pretty solid whoever they have doing these and their promo vids should be getting a raise


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Except he's not going to get notable heel heat. Unless Orange Cassidy is going out on a stretcher nobody is going to give a fuck long term he beat enjoyable but comedy act Orange Cassidy.
> 
> 
> Orton trying to murder Edge and Matt is getting a heel heat. Pac being Orange Cassidy is filler heat.


Let's be honest if PAC destroyed OC and had him taken out on a stretcher leading to OC not being able to be on tv for weeks that could allow PAC to come out and make fun of Cassidy's schtick.

That could get some serious heat.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Johnny Stakes said:


> Let's be honest if PAC destroyed OC and had him taken out on a stretcher leading to OC not being able to be on tv for weeks that could allow PAC to come out and make fun of Cassidy's schtick.
> 
> That could get some serious heat.


Keep him off television though DoN. Have Chuck taken out similarly as well but not written off television. OC makes his big return at DoN aiding Trent against PAC.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Johnny Stakes said:


> Let's be honest if PAC destroyed OC and had him taken out on a stretcher leading to OC not being able to be on tv for weeks that could allow PAC to come out and make fun of Cassidy's schtick.
> 
> That could get some serious heat.


If they did that sure, I agree. But what's likely to happen is they have a forgettable match, where OC gets more offense than he probably should, and no one is better off than when it began


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> If they did that sure, I agree. But what's likely to happen is they have a forgettable match, where OC gets more offense than he probably should, and no one is better off than when it began


I really hope not, I like OC's gimmick and so does the crowd but PAC should be treated like he is on another level entirely.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Johnny Stakes said:


> I really hope not, I like OC's gimmick and so does the crowd but PAC should be treated like he is on another level entirely.


I think it's most likely. They've shied away from squashes in general, I can't think of a PPV squash. Don't imagine they make such a big deal about it being OC's singles debut, especially on PPV to have him ran through. Them and NXT like to let everybody get some shit in. So I see OC a fair amount. OC has comedic offense and defense that they're for sure going to want to show off.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Johnny Stakes said:


> I really hope not, I like OC's gimmick and so does the crowd but PAC should be treated like he is on another level entirely.


PAC can't drop any lower than he has already dropped. He is still fine for now, as everyone can't be at the top of the card at the same time, but they need to keep him strong. He should be running through the Best Friends and OC one by one, having OC stretchered out at Revolution, then Chuck or Trent also written off TV. That way they can just do Trent vs PAC. End game is to have them beat the shit out of PAC when they are all back from their kayfabe injuries but PAC needs to look brutal for most of the 3 vs 1 feud. Then they can find a way to end the feud with maybe a heel tag team attacking the Best Friends, while PAC moves back up the card to maybe win the mid-card title or feud with Cody. I'd hate it if PAC looks any weaker after losing tonight though.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I really enjoyed this episode of Dynamite.

Starting with Pac/Omega was smart, it was the biggest match on the card and guaranteed to hook the crowd and the viewing audience at home. Even if you didn't know about the feud, coming in as a casual viewer, the roar of the crowd in response to Justin Roberts simply announcing the match let you know, "hang on, this must be a big deal". Easily the best match Dynamite has had to date. Pac was vicious, and smart getting the upper hand using the chair- also immediately getting the table after the ref bump, too many wrestlers look lost when that happens, but the glorious Bastard immediately saw an opening to cheat. Omega winning so quickly in overtime was fine, he took advantage of Pac's surprise at the match continuing to finally hit his One Wingel Angel, after he failed to hit it inside the 30 minute time frame. That's finisher protection at its finest.

Pac vs. Orange Cassidy is going to be fun. I predict it's a match where Orange gets to show a bit more of his actual wrestling skill- he's absolutely awesome outside of the gimmick stuff- but ultimately loses to a pissed off Pac.

I get Cult03's complaint about ads, it felt like JR was throwing to commercial or picture in picture every 5 minutes. Luckily I watch on FITE so the cameras are always going, we got a fun bit where Tony Schiavone joined the Best Friends in a hug, and Cassidy even handed over his sunglasses.

The sit-down interview came off really well. JR tried to hold it together, and the Bucks and Omega tried to keep things cool, but Hangman is ready to explode. The Bucks did come off a little disingenous talking about how they're all best friends, Page's alcohol issues aside, it's come across on TV that they're much closer with Omega since the very beginning of Dynamite.

Loved the weigh-in. Another FITE gem... the hot bikini girls walking down the ramp and JR exclaiming "holy shit, what's this?" But it made the Revolution main event feel massive, giving it that boxing/MMA feel (the UFC esque event poster in the arena rafters was a cool little touch also). Then the ending brawl managed to build hype for three Revolution matches at once. I do worry that AEW go to the big brawls a little too much, but it worked in this setting.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m sorry but OC and PAC is going to be a real match. If an alien can fight so can a lazy guy.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I think the Pac-Cassidy match is going to be fun. Orange will do his usual schtick in the beginning, but then Pac will just beat the crap out of him and torture him. But suddenly that awakens the competitor in Cassidy and "Freshly Squeezed" pulls off some amazing moves (which we know he is actually capable of) and pops the crowd. Pac finally wins, but the fans finally see a new side to Cassidy.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> PAC can't drop any lower than he has already dropped. He is still fine for now, as everyone can't be at the top of the card at the same time, but they need to keep him strong. He should be running through the Best Friends and OC one by one, having OC stretchered out at Revolution, then Chuck or Trent also written off TV. That way they can just do Trent vs PAC. End game is to have them beat the shit out of PAC when they are all back from their kayfabe injuries but PAC needs to look brutal for most of the 3 vs 1 feud. Then they can find a way to end the feud with maybe a heel tag team attacking the Best Friends, while PAC moves back up the card to maybe win the mid-card title or feud with Cody. I'd hate it if PAC looks any weaker after losing tonight though.


Yeah that's what I would like to see.

Trent at least looks like he belongs but they really need to have PAC go on some sort of winning streak, win a mid-card title and start an open challenge or something.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I really enjoyed this episode of Dynamite.
> 
> Starting with Pac/Omega was smart, it was the biggest match on the card and guaranteed to hook the crowd and the viewing audience at home. Even if you didn't know about the feud, coming in as a casual viewer, the roar of the crowd in response to Justin Roberts simply announcing the match let you know, "hang on, this must be a big deal". Easily the best match Dynamite has had to date. Pac was vicious, and smart getting the upper hand using the chair- also immediately getting the table after the ref bump, too many wrestlers look lost when that happens, but the glorious Bastard immediately saw an opening to cheat. Omega winning so quickly in overtime was fine, he took advantage of Pac's surprise at the match continuing to finally hit his One Wingel Angel, after he failed to hit it inside the 30 minute time frame. That's finisher protection at its finest.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm glad I got AEW Plus, the stuff with Tony and OC was entertaining and hearing that JR line when the girls walked to the ring, I thought he had morphed into Jerry Lawler for a second.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

What did everyone think of the Young Bucks and Omega/Hangman sit-down?

For me Hangman looks like a bigger star week after week and here he felt like the only legitimate guy again.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> You think she hot or nah?


One behind Jericho yes


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was a little surprized they didn't have anything with MJF and Cody, MJF being a slimeball one last time trying to get Cody to hit him and the match to get cancelled.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

RKing85 said:


> I was a little surprized they didn't have anything with MJF and Cody, MJF being a slimeball one last time trying to get Cody to hit him and the match to get cancelled.


Yeah true but a combination of Cody's injured toe and the build being phenomenal enough as is, guess they felt they didn't need any more time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Awesome opening, awesome closing. Everything in the middle sucked shit.


I cannot agree more. You can really tell more than one person is writing the format.

I was very impressed by the iron man match. I even tried my hardest not to be annoyed the Bucks were out there in their usual annoying way. I hope they took some notes on how to SELL moves. Both guys worked really hard. I know many are annoyed Pac lost but remember it really was one fall each. He got DQ'd for the other. He can make that argument.

That being said...wow the next hour plus...what a mess...Pac vs OC?!? Any other company I might trust to give Pac a 30 second squash win over the geek, but you know AEW will not do that. We will see.

Jurassic Express vs Inner Circle. WHY is this 3 vs 2.5? Why is Marko getting in moves on adults? How did all three Inner Circle guys get moves in on the child and not immediately go for the pin?!? ANOTHER match with the referee standing around with his thumb up his ass as all 5.5 guys are in there doing moves. No logic, ignoring the laws of physics, absolute garbage.

BBB vs Best Friends. BBB needed the win here. Why would I take them seriously? Trent should be a singles star. Chuck Taylor is useless. Bunny and OC moment made me want to hit myself in the head until I was dumb enough to think the segment was somewhat funny. DUMB. Pac vs OC in anything other than a 30 second squash is a joke and buries Pac.

The women's match. Glad Shida won but these triple threats and four corners matches HAVE to stop happening frequently. One on one matches tell much better stories. What is the storyline here?

The interview...the usual Bucks dumbness. Acting like heels and ordering their employees to call them the greatest tag team. These guys...the middle school flippers with no selling or psychology...the best tag team in the world. A complete joke. Page is so much better than these guys.

The weigh in. Awesome segment. Did everything it needed to do and then some. Jericho getting busted open was a great touch. I still think Jericho retains but we will see.

I was so, so disappointed in the middle of the show after a hot start. STOP putting Marko in matches. They improve several things but keep doing so much of the same DUMB stuff.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I was so, so disappointed in the middle of the show after a hot start. STOP putting Marko in matches. They improve several things but keep doing so much of the same DUMB stuff.


I know he has been getting hate since the beginning and while some people are starting to be ok with him there, I don't know if I can ever buy him with the size he is taking down guys like P&P.

It's not like he is a tiny luchador with years of experience and muscle mass, to me more Marko Stunt means less Jungle Boy who I actually enjoy watching. Things like this are holding Dynamite back from being that next legitimate show that is must-see from start to finish.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Is Aja Kong still in AEW? 
Been a while we didn't see her, I think it was at Fight For The Fallen the last time she appeared, when she starred Awesome Kong down?

I know she is a 49 years old, but she would be perfect to put Nyla Rose over as an unbeatable monster. 
It will give some time to the officials to scout some more talents in the division as well.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Johnny Stakes said:


> I know he has been getting hate since the beginning and while some people are starting to be ok with him there, I don't know if I can ever buy him with the size he is taking down guys like P&P.
> 
> It's not like he is a tiny luchador with years of experience and muscle mass, to me more Marko Stunt means less Jungle Boy who I actually enjoy watching. Things like this are holding Dynamite back from being that next legitimate show that is must-see from start to finish.


Right, it is not like he is Rey Mysterio (who Meltzer compared him too). Rey is four inches taller and is a once in a generation athlete. I remember the Dynamite where he first wrestled because Luchasaurus got hurt, people were in here making excuses like "it was a last minute substitution" and "he did not get any big moves in on anyone" and fair enough. But people are still excusing this nonsense. Hurricanranas on guys? GTFO. If he was their manager and got a random lucky move in I would be OK with THAT, but not him in an actual match without getting punted into the 8th row within 15 seconds. If Sammy cannot pin Marko after a move, why would I take him seriously against Darby? They need someone who understands logic to step in here and not just give everyone who they are friendly with spots. It devalues the whole thing and gives them a growth ceiling about as big as Marko unfortunately.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Right, it is not like he is Rey Mysterio (who Meltzer compared him too). Rey is four inches taller and is a once in a generation athlete. I remember the Dynamite where he first wrestled because Luchasaurus got hurt, people were in here making excuses like "it was a last minute substitution" and "he did not get any big moves in on anyone" and fair enough. But people are still excusing this nonsense. Hurricanranas on guys? GTFO. If he was their manager and got a random lucky move in I would be OK with THAT, but not him in an actual match without getting punted into the 8th row within 15 seconds. If Sammy cannot pin Marko after a move, why would I take him seriously against Darby? They need someone who understands logic to step in here and not just give everyone who they are friendly with spots. It devalues the whole thing and gives them a growth ceiling about as big as Marko unfortunately.


Exactly and I am the type of person that will give something a fair go and look for the positives but it lasts like 5 seconds with Marko.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

I liked this weeks Dynamite was great as for those complaining about how lackluster the last show before the ppv is well it was a hell of allot better than your average RAW SMACKDOWN or IMPACT.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

That was one of the best go home shows I've watched in awhile. But I have to agree, their midcard sucks ass. Hopefully we will have a midcard title for DoN.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

If your a full grown adult and you actually enjoy watching marko stunt then somethings clearly not all there with you. 

I can understand why children would enjoy him but adults no chance


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That ironman match was amazing. I am very glad Omega won and PAC didnt look bad, so its all good. Darby/Sammy is so fresh, so good and with so much potential. These guys can feud for months.. give them a fuckin midcard title!

Cody and MJF not on this week, which is fine by me. They have built it up perfectly, no need to overcook it.

That JR sit down with Elite was something. I really liked how Page actually confronted and spoke his mind instead of being passive. I can see Hangman turning on Kenny at Revolution.

Jericho is great and all.. but I really want Mox to win it. I cant see where he goes from here if he doesnt. Jericho has had a long reign already.. Jericho will go after the rematch when he loses, he will still have inner circle and a huge list of excuses. Feud continues, but Mox gets the title. It will freshen things up. 

The show did its job. I'm fuckin hyped for the PPV.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thought it was a perfectly fine show. 

Bucks channelling the inner heel - they have to turn at the weekend. Just have to. 

Jericho/Moxley was brilliant. Moxley will win, but it will he interesting to see where they go following that. What happens with the Inner Circle, can they make the title chase compelling? 

Looking forward to Revolution.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe (Apr 3, 2016)

Just got back home to Wichita, Kansas from KC. The show was awesome! By far the worst part was the stupid Kansas City fans doing the Kansas City chiefs tomahawk chant during the show. When I’m a Oakland Raiders fan. Made me sick! Besides that I loved the show! The only thing I can complain about is they only had once merch table. Took 30 minutes of standing in line during AEW dark before the show to get some stuff. How can the merch freak allow this?


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe (Apr 3, 2016)

RKing85 said:


> I was a little surprized they didn't have anything with MJF and Cody, MJF being a slimeball one last time trying to get Cody to hit him and the match to get cancelled.


cody showed up during AEW dark after the show. It was awesome! MJF wasn’t in attendance which blew.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> cody showed up during AEW dark after the show. It was awesome! MJF wasn’t in attendance which blew.


Damnit, did he really? I left after the Jericho segment because I thought the female dark match was the only thing left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Keep trolling


Nice of you to show up after I post something negative. Where have you been when I have been talking up this show for a couple of weeks. Back on your bike, Pippen.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Omega vs PAC was outstanding, but come on... DDT to the concrete should be sold more than that.

Cena was criticised for years over a similar spot.

I skipped the next hour because I was short on time and nothing grabbed me.

Seeing Jericho walk out gave me a big fight PPV feel that I very rarely get. It felt larger-than-life important. It’s been months in the making and that time factor makes a huge difference to the perception of prestige and desire to see what feels like a huge match.

I never get that with WWE’s monthly house show PPVs.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

PAC / Omega was aweeeeesome. Wasn't the biggest fan of the ending, but other than that - great, great match. Can't wait to see PAC/OC, such an intriguing match-up. I used to hate OC's shtick in the indies, but AEW are making it work. I trust PAC to make the match entertaining yet serious & competitive. 
Loved the Elite's sitdown interview. Hangman is a star. Gotta say, YB's are coming off as d-bags in this feud.
The weigh-in was fantastic. JeriGOAT is on another level.

Rest was forgettable.
Revolution should be a banger!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oracle said:


> If your a full grown adult and you actually enjoy watching marko stunt then somethings clearly not all there with you.
> 
> I can understand why children would enjoy him but adults no chance


Marko is kind of like a premium Hornswoggle, which I'm not sure if that's something anyone ever asked for LOL.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was somewhat distracted by chicken nuggets during the Omega/PAC match. I might have to rewatch it because people are calling it the best AEW match ever on Reddit. I thought it was good but I wasn't really giving it my full attention


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m finishing watching it right now. My internet Fd me last night.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fantastic show

Main complaint is they've been adding matches to revolution last minute. OC PAC? wtf


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Orange Cassidy has a weird following - probably trying to squeeze buys out of his fanbase. Even 5,000 more would help out the final number.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> fantastic show
> 
> Main complaint is they've been adding matches to revolution last minute. OC PAC? wtf


Yeah it was pretty random how OC just came out during PAC's promo.

I think what we're seeing is that the original plan was to have Omega do double duty at the PPV but then they decided to go all in on the tag team match and move the blow off to PAC/Omega to Dynamite.

The end result does feel a bit WWE though. However, the trade-off is that Bucks vs Omega/Page is probably gonna be bonkers with all the stops being pulled


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Marko Stunt is working his ass off and earning everything he gets but because he’s short it’s a problem.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I was somewhat distracted by chicken nuggets during the Omega/PAC match. I might have to rewatch it because people are calling it the best AEW match ever on Reddit. I thought it was good but I wasn't really giving it my full attention


Definitely worth a rewatch. Easily one of AEW’s best matches ever, I thought.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Marko Stunt is working his ass off and earning everything he gets but because he’s short it’s a problem.


The whole thing is DUMB. Lots of kids work hard, but there is no excuse for them to get moves in on adults. The biggest problem AEW has is letting Marko be in matches.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> Marko Stunt is working his ass off and earning everything he gets but because he’s short it’s a problem.


There are tons of better and more believable athletes working just as hard on the indies. People want to give Stunt extra credit because he's the size of a middle schooler and "living his dream", but the fact is if Marko Stunt was 5'8", nobody would so much as take a second glance at him. I don't care how much heart he has, or how nice of a guy he is; this is a mainstream wrestling program on network television, and AEW need to employ the best, not novelty acts. His matches consist of nothing but his opponents stumbling over themselves like fools and using Stunt's body to execute moves on themselves, and it looks ridiculous.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> The whole thing is DUMB. Lots of kids work hard, but there is no excuse for them to get moves in on adults. The biggest problem AEW has is letting Marko be in matches.


Remember when he teamed with Jungle Boy against the Lucha Bros and people wanted to defend it by saying he was a last minute replacement and the match was scheduled for an allotted time, and that this would not become a pattern?
Yeah...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Remember when he teamed with Jungle Boy against the Lucha Bros and people wanted to defend it by saying he was a last minute replacement and the match was scheduled for an allotted time, and that this would not become a pattern?
> Yeah...


I remember it quite well and even referenced it in an earlier post in this thread. How quickly those making those comments turned to say things like "well the audience likes him." Well, maybe the live audience pops at him in the same way Hornswoggle got a reaction. Your national audience watching TNT is rolling their eyes. Tony needs to stop walking on eggshells and put an end to this dumbness. Nothing wrong with Marko as a manager or mascot, so he can have a job. He cannot be in the ring getting moves in on adults. This nonsense needs to stop now if they want to grow as a company.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

NXT Only said:


> Marko Stunt is working his ass off and earning everything he gets but because he’s short it’s a problem.


Yeah honestly he should not be in AEW. It sucks to say it but the company should release him, Havoc, and Janella immediately and move on.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Yeah honestly he should not be in AEW. It sucks to say it but the company should release him, Havoc, and Janella immediately and move on.


But Havoc has this epic feud with Luther going, we can't deprive ourselves of that. /s


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

The build to revolution has been amazing and made me remember how much more fun it is when theres less ppvs 

Dynamite was great again too


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> Marko Stunt is working his ass off and earning everything he gets but because he’s short it’s a problem.


I hope he parlays this hard work into a WWE contract. He'd be Vince's favorite for months. He'd probably even get a chance to be involved in the main event scene. (of a show that coincidentally I don't watch)


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is just my opinion so it dont mean shit or mean its true but maybe true who whos.But for me personally i think AEW is really onto something and they continue to get better.But i still feel the product has a little bit to much soft feel to it. I mean hell wcw was pg when it was running wild with epic heel realistic storylines but it was done tastefully and its presentation was on point. 

I personally feel aew presentation feels to wwe and to soft and cute and pretty thats not reflecting what its trying to do and some of its wrestlers.

Again maybe its a wrong view but i just get that impression personally . As Eric said one of the most important things he tried to do was try to not be anything like wwe. we dont need 2 baby gap promotions


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> I hope he parlays this hard work into a WWE contract. He'd be Vince's favorite for months. He'd probably even get a chance to be involved in the main event scene. (of a show that coincidentally I don't watch)


If he simply changed his girly tights that cut off just below his knee he would probably get a lot more respect.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Stunt could make good manager in 15 years time when he's got enough experience to be considered wise enough to be "coaching" others. The whole of his offense now should be launching his body at opponents. A dropkick from Stunt is like a punch from a bigger man. In tag matches he needs to be used as a human weapon - they actually do this in parts. He's so small there is innovative spots that can be thought up - If Luchasaurus was a bit stronger and not coming off an injury I still think they could triple stack with Lucha carrying JB on his shoulders with Stunt on JB's for the visual if nothing else.

Make him Super Dave Osbourne like - put him in a jump suit and wearing a crash helmet and then have his partners use him as a weapon. He could be a human battering ram with the helmet on. Or sneak in and to diving headbutts with the helmet on behind the referee's back. Just like Cornette has the tennis racquet and Jimmy Hart had the megaphone, Marko could have the crash helmet. 

I will say AEW folks selling for Marko isn't any different than Undertaker, Kane, Big Show selling for Mysterio. I mean the size difference between Stunt and AEW roster is probably less than non-juiced Mysterio and WWE giants who sold for him. 

He wrestled too often though. He needs to be a "special attraction" for lack of better term. 

One idea, sorta off the wall, but if tag teams had weight limits - and one singles guy weighed 350lbs and say the combined weight limit was 500lbs - then he'd have to tag with Marko if he wanted to be in the tag division.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

In defense of Kane/Taker selling for Mysterio, it's obvious that Rey is extremely skilled which makes it plausible that he can overcome the size gap with his exceptional technical ability. I don't think you can make that kind of argument for Marko.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

Honestly this has been one of the better shows and that is saying something because the last month and a bit the show has been really exciting. A highlight for me was the sit down interview with Page/Omega and the young bucks. That interview segment was so effective in the sense that it has me watching Adam Page's body language and his mannerisms in addition to listening to what he will say. The Young bucks with you were a jobber line to be spiteful was a great line and once again it has me intrigued by Adam Page's actions. I also loved the dragonballz inspired attire from Shanna. Ever since that infamous december episode it feels like the show has picked up.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Watched the show, main event was an absolute banger with Jericho 
FINALLY aew decided to move omega up the card, hopefully after revolution he is done with the tag team stuff and they can start to build him properly. This match with pac isnt one that will draw a lot I think, well I don't know, but it got a huge online hype and all. And this helped creating a certain aura/myth around omega. The whole tag team thing I think hurt him more than anything because it was all centered around hangman page and it worked. 
When he was in the main event last time he was doing the whole "slump" storyline, this time he moves to the main event as a badass ass kicking motherfucker. That's the way


----------



## Zbagint (Jul 25, 2018)

I think AEW is doing a lot better in recent weeks of building up characters and stories but everything about Pac/OC reeked of the bad storytelling and lazy booking that plagued the show in its fledgling weeks.

1) You have several months to build to what I assume is one of your most important revenue streams. Not only is it already difficult get people to spend $50 for a 3 hour event but you're going to add matches with no backstory at all a week before the PPV?

2) An upper carder vs. a low card comedy act is a match that should be on Dynamite. Not one of your 4 PPVs. Even if this is being used to be built towards something that's what Dynamite is for. The PPVs are what's supposed to give you the payoff

3) Why exactly did OC feel the need to interrupt Pac? I remember being really annoyed when the Lucha Bros. beat up SCU for no reason and I have a feeling this is going to the same type of lazy writing where we're just never going to get an explanation.

4) This isn't an AEW exclusive problem but it's odd just how black and white wrestling can be booked. PAC was obviously very distraught after losing a grueling match, OC comes out for absolutely no reason to taunt him yet PAC is the bad guy for attacking him? It's not like attacking someone is frowned upon in wrestling and when he did attack I don't recall any sympathy for PAC. You're just supposed to blindly boo him because PAC = Bad and OC = Good

It seems like a waste of time to even have a match so pointless take time away from all of the well-built feuds on the card like Cody/MJF, Sammy/Darby, Mox/Jericho etc.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm not sure you can have a long term build to a Orange Cassidy PPV match as his whole thing is he doesn't care enough. Also PAC was left off the PPV card before this occurance and had his blow off match with Omega (for the time being) on Dynamite I figure this was actually the longish term plan all along. 

I could see a situation where OC is always booked (when booked for a PPV) the go-home show before - it could be come another "thing" with his character/booking. 

Also FWIW I think this is the kick off setting up major PAC vs Trent program.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pac and OC had plenty interactions the last 3 months

enough for the start of the feud.

and that is what this is - the start.

no real story needed other than the super intense guy vs the slacker

this is going to be amazing


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Omega/PAC is the best match so far on AEW

Great show going into Dynamite


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So I just came up with speculation. They started calling the Inner Circle members the Painmaker Posse this week.

Does this mean that Sammy Guevara, Jake Hager and Santana and Ortiz could potentially show up in NJPW?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I doubt it. Just a name/trademark Jericho owns that really doesn't make sense unless playing off Rainmaker. I was surprised that NJPW didn't own it like they own Moxley's "Deathrider". 

Could have just been "Team Painmaker", like "Team Punishment" since they were feeling nostalgic for old school UFC it seems on Wednesday. I think they chose Posse because it's easier to mock - Painmaker Posse just sounds ridiculous and Jericho knows it. 

I wonder who owns Murderhawk Monster and "Everybody Dies" - Archer or NJPW?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Ffs the UK showing has been put back at least half an hour as the snooker championship has gone over


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Pac and OC had plenty interactions the last 3 months
> 
> enough for the start of the feud.
> 
> ...


You and I seem to have a very similar outlook on the shows and characters, reading the tea leaves, seeing what isn’t quite on the surface and handed to you on a silver platter.

OC and Pac have had a few run-ins, and this is Cassidy claiming he’s had enough.

I really trust Pac to make this work in-ring.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

So ITV (UK) has stupidly edited things. I watched live + saw YT clips of the show on Wednesday and they have edited out some commentary. Particularly when Omega/Pac did the spot to the outside of the ring. It was met by silence on ITV, no reaction from the commentary.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so do mods just hate aew or something ? how is this trash still taken over the section for this long


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

The heck is this stuff?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> You and I seem to have a very similar outlook on the shows and characters, reading the tea leaves, seeing what isn’t quite on the surface and handed to you on a silver platter.
> 
> OC and Pac have had a few run-ins, and this is Cassidy claiming he’s had enough.
> 
> I really trust Pac to make this work in-ring.


yep - no need to force spoon feed people everything

if you watch the shows, you can see the seeds being planted.

if they do this right, it will be a great match and will elevate OC in defeat

ps> is OC the most over guy in a company to have never had a singles match?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> so do mods just hate aew or something ? how is this trash still taken over the section for this long


What happened?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Bubbly said:


> So ITV (UK) has stupidly edited things. I watched live + saw YT clips of the show on Wednesday and they have edited out some commentary. Particularly when Omega/Pac did the spot to the outside of the ring. It was met by silence on ITV, no reaction from the commentary.


They have always edited commentary in the itv version since episode 1


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i did it. I just bought my first PPV in 20 years!!! I was leaning towards buying it because a) well, its a great card b) I'm really loving what AEW is doing and want to support it and honestly, what sent me over the edge was C) Goldberg in the WWE. That SHIT, that absolute SHIT, is what sent me over the edge to actually buying a wrestling ppv for another company.

I'm in full AEW support mode


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> so do mods just hate aew or something ? how is this trash still taken over the section for this long


It’s negative across the whole forum. People on WF aren’t wrestling fans [anymore]


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

domotime2 said:


> i did it. I just bought my first PPV in 20 years!!! I was leaning towards buying it because a) well, its a great card b) I'm really loving what AEW is doing and want to support it and honestly, what sent me over the edge was C) Goldberg in the WWE. That SHIT, that absolute SHIT, is what sent me over the edge to actually buying a wrestling ppv for another company.
> 
> I'm in full AEW support mode


Props. Speak with your wallet.

I flat out left the wrestling industry in ‘01. As a 16-17 year old, I knew what Vince was about to do, and I refused to partake in it.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Dusty Rhodes needs to switch up his character, if he's going to have the face paint and colourful outfit he needs to create a real character to go with it, otherwise he needs to get rid of the face paint and dress down if all he is going to do is play basically himself as a character.

It sucks that I cant enjoy Jurassic Express anymore with the little runt attached to the pairing and making it feel like some low card novelty act and devalues any other team that loses to them when stunt wrestles.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

domotime2 said:


> i did it. I just bought my first PPV in 20 years!!! I was leaning towards buying it because a) well, its a great card b) I'm really loving what AEW is doing and want to support it and honestly, what sent me over the edge was C) Goldberg in the WWE. That SHIT, that absolute SHIT, is what sent me over the edge to actually buying a wrestling ppv for another company.
> 
> I'm in full AEW support mode


Bring it in


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Was the best match ove watched on aew kenny v pac, had everything and then some in terms of entertainment, wrestling and just sheer skill . Popped loads when kenny got the win even tho pac is my hometown boy I wanted kenny to win

Peace.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

PAC omega iron man was one of the best matches iv seen in years. That and Rhodes bros match is best aew have done so far.


----------

